# Deep vien thrombosis



## Jakoba (Aug 7, 2010)

I had my son a little over 2 weeks ago. A few days ago I noticed a pain in my right leg, in the calf muscle area. I thought it was just a bruise at first but it never turned colours and I don't remember hitting my leg in that area. It feels like a knot in there and I couldn't think of what else it could be. My question is, how serious is this? My community midwife is coming tuesday and as it's the weekend, the gp is closed. Can I wait until tuesday or is this something for A&E?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It may well just be a knock that you didnt notice doing, however, it also may be a dvt. I would advise you to go to a&e as soon as you read this, to be checked. Dont wait until next week,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jakoba (Aug 7, 2010)

I waited until morning  I was catching all the sleep I could with my hungry baby last night. I filled out the form on NHS direct site and it said I could request a call back. So I did that and they called back in the afternoon, then they had a GP call me who said I should come in. They did an ultrasound scan and didn't find any clots. She said that because it was in my calf it could be a clot in one of the smaller veins and that I should watch for other symptoms. If I get swelling, shortness of breath or chest pains I'm to go back in right away. Otherwise it might just be a torn muscle or something like that. It's still there so I guess I'll just have to wait and see. Thank you for your quick reply though and very sorry it took me so long to get back to you


----------

